# Wild cherry leaves



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

Can anyone tell Me if wilted wild cherry leaves are poisonous to goats


----------



## delphinium (Feb 4, 2006)

wilting cherry leaves (wild or not) are poisonous ... to goats, people, etc.


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I guess I better burn that pile of wild cherry limbs before I let the goats back in that field


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Va. goatman said:


> I guess I better burn that pile of wild cherry limbs before I let the goats back in that field


Absolutely!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Or let the cherry leaves dry out completely. It's only in the wilted state that the cherry leaves are poisonous -- fresh off the tree they are safe, and dried out they are also safe.

Kathleen


----------



## rggambrell (Apr 26, 2006)

The wild cherry leaves are no problem as long as they are green and fresh on the tree or dried out.Only in the wilting stage are they dangerous.


----------



## witchysharon (Oct 9, 2004)

personally I would not chance it no matter what stage the leaves are. Damaged leaves and bark pose the greatest risk, however ALL parts are *potentially* toxic since they contain a cyanide precursor and under certain conditions can be toxic. Animals can safely consume *small* amounts of fresh leaves and bark, but poisoning can, and has occured, when large quantities of 'fresh' leaves have been eaten.


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I want to fence some more land for my goats but there are a bunch of wild cherries on it. lots of wild roses to (goats love them) would it be safe to let the goats eat the brush.It will make cutting the trees easy Its a small lot about 2 acres


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

let the goats eat the underbrush and clean it out for you, sence there is alot available they wont OD on cherry tree, and then once its clear you can go in and cut trees down, 
just watch out for low hanging stripped branches they tend to blend in sometimes and can trip you up or closeline you, specially ceder


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Va. goatman said:


> I want to fence some more land for my goats but there are a bunch of wild cherries on it. lots of wild roses to (goats love them) would it be safe to let the goats eat the brush.It will make cutting the trees easy Its a small lot about 2 acres



If it was me, I'd turn them in on it. Walk the acreage after storms or high wind to look for down branches. Remove any down branches immediately. My goats have lots of wild cherry trees in their pasture. I'll not remove them, just keep an eye on them. My goats love to eat the leaves they can reach.


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

I would never let a goat in on the wild cherry trees because if you do not find a wilted left in time and they eat it you will have a dead goat in no time.. I use to have lots of cherry trees here and I hired someone to cut them down in the winter so no trees in the spring to worry about..

It's just up to you on that part.. 
Good Luck on your goats and whatever you decide..


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

AllWolf said:


> I would never let a goat in on the wild cherry trees because if you do not find a wilted left in time and they eat it you will have a dead goat in no time.. I use to have lots of cherry trees here and I hired someone to cut them down in the winter so no trees in the spring to worry about..
> 
> ..



I don't know what makes the difference, but I have had goats eat several wilted leaves and it didn't phase them at all. Also *naturally wilted* leaves(such as the ones that fall in the autumn) are not toxic. Its just ones that fall on cut or broken branches.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i have a lot of wild cherry trees too. i hought about cutting them down in the beginning but if i do my place will look pretty empty. that are big old trees. 
the girls eat the leaves they can reach, the boys have one in their pasture and they nibble on the bark. after storms i have not seen them eating the wilted leaves from the ground but i would not leave broken branches out or through cutted branches in the pen to my animals. it is also important that they are not starving.


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

Maybe you all have different types of trees than what we have here but I have a book that says wild cherry trees leaves is very dangerous for goats and cattle. Around here we have had people cattle to eat the wild cherry trees leaves and kill them plus others around here have had goats to eat wild cherry trees leaves that are wilted and it either kills them or almost does.. Me I haven't lost a goat to that but I'm not taking no chance either of what my book says. I'm going by what the book says and not taking no chances at all... 

Here is what my books states on wilted cherry tree leaves.. My book says this about wilted wild cherry>>>Be on the lookout for wilted wild cherry, oak leaves, rhubarb leaves, milkweed,hemlock, mountain laurel and lococweed all which are poisonous to goats.. 

That is from my goat book 100%

Here is a link about dangerous plants also..
Toxic Plants


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for a long time I knew it would kill cows just wasnt sure about goats. this all started when a large wild cherry fell on the fence. So I cut it up for firewood + piled up the brush inside the fence ! like dimwit.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

AllWolf said:


> Maybe you all have different types of trees than what we have here but I have a book that says wild cherry trees leaves is very dangerous for goats and cattle. ]


Nope, we have the same type of cherry trees........but they are only dangerous if they eat wilted leaves. We have always had wild cherry trees in our cattle and goat pastures and have yet to lose one animal from it. Also.....a pet peeve of mine....is that many, many, "toxic" plants are only toxic to goats(or cows) if eaten in excess or under certain circumstances. In the "toxic" plants list is black walnut, pokeweed, milkweed, hemlock, locust, oak, etc. All of which my goats eat with relish. It is not their total diet.....if it was, I can see it could be a problem. But if I went out of my way to dispose of all "toxic" plants on our 100 acres......It would be a 24/7 job. If introduced slowly or growing up with them, most goats can tell what to eat and if its harmful they generally limit themselves. Now cutting greens and feeding it to dry-lotted goats.....you have to be extremely careful what you feed!! I'm not telling you NOT to dispose of all your cherry trees...just telling my reasons for not doing so. Not only would it take a temendous effort around here(we have a lot of cherry trees), but it would get rid of a lot of my big trees.


----------

